# Carlsbad or Oceanside



## sylcro (Sep 21, 2005)

My husband and I would like to visit California next fall.  I have found two resorts which are of interest; the reviews are good on both.  We would like to go the end of Sept. or first of Oct

Carlsbad Inn has a 1 Bdm avail for Sept 16/Worldmark at Oceanside has Sept 16 and also into Oct available.  I really would rather go the first of Oct.  Apparently both are conveniently located for trips to San Diego, shopping and restaurants

I understand the weather is good just about all year?  Does anyone have any personal knowledge of these resorts?  I could go for either one, any suggestions?

Sylvia


----------



## lizfox (Sep 21, 2005)

I live in San Clemente which is about 15 miles from Oceanside and 20 miles from Carlsbad and I would definitely recommend Carlsbad since it's a much nicer area.  Oceanside does have a large and beautiful beach, but you can always go to the beach in Oceanside and stay in Carlsbad.  The beach in Carlsbad is nice, but it's much smaller and the sand is almost non-existent in high tide.  My parents stayed at Carlsbad Inn about a year ago and loved it!  They said the room they stayed in looked like it had just been remodeled, and the staff bent over backwards to offer great service.  The resort is right in the hub of everything, so you can walk to plenty of great shops and restaurants.  I would definitely take Carlsbad if I were you because it's a very quaint place with a lot to do.


----------



## sylcro (Sep 21, 2005)

*re Carlsbad or Oceanside*

Thanks Liz  

I think I was leaning toward Carlsbad too!  Mid September will be okay for us, we went away for the entire month of July this year and I felt like I had missed the best part of our Summer.  I was just trying to stay around for a full summer next year.  We really have one month of great weather that we can count on and that's July in New Brunswick.  Our Falls are lovely too but if we go mid Sept we will only be away a week and then we'll be back to watch the Fall Leaves colour up.

Thanks for the timely advice.

Sylvia


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 21, 2005)

The best beach weather is Mid July thru Mid Oct.

I would definately stay at the Carlsbad Inn, we stayed last month and it was great. I have been to the Worldmark. Its not a greta location and the hotel is almost on top of the Railroad tracks. Oceanside is nice, but Carlsbad is much better.   We had no problem with hightide, there was always plenty of beach.


----------



## sylcro (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a 24 hr hold on Carlsbad and actually, when I went to the site again there were more available weeks tonight.  I have held Oct 1st week which is perfect for us.  Now I just have to try to check my schedule that far in advance and we're all set.

_Sylvia_


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 22, 2005)

Carlsbad Inn assigns rooms the night before. So make sure to call a couple days prior and request a 3rd floor ocean view

have fun
Dave


----------



## Rose (Sep 24, 2005)

H i Syliva I am a fourth generation natve San Diegean (living out of state right now) who goes home all the time As the others suggested stay in Carlsbad It is much nicer quieter and much safer
  Oceanside has had a gang problem for years and much of it is run down and dumpy. On the other hand they are really trying to spruce it up and attract new business to the main drag ,and the police are cracking down on the jerks.
  Oceanside is also  the proud home of Camp Penelton and is very proud of it's ties to the Marine Corps .
Carlsbad is an excellent jumping off place to explore the beach communities of Encinitis , Del Mar and La Jolla You can also go to Legoland.The Flower Fields,AND  a very nice upscale outlet shoppng Mall  are very closeby  
 Highway 67 wil take you over to Escondido and the San Diego Wild Annimal Park. North County Fair now called WestfieldShopping Town is a beautiful Mall  Yo are also very close to I- 5 and the attractions of San Diego. 
I 
am staying at The Inn next fall and am looking forward to it Rose If I can be of any further help Please let me kbnow  Iam very proud of my home county  Rose roseamb@aol.com


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 25, 2005)

One more plus for Carlsbad Inn, there is a great Mexican restaurant, Fidel's, right on the premises. Can access the elevator to it from the parking garage right under the building.  

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## mv sullivan (Oct 1, 2005)

*mv sullian*

Why not consider the Lawrence welk resort in Escondido? It's right off I-15 freeway abd only about 45 minutes from San Diego and the Zoo/Balboa park. It is also close to the San Diego Zoo wild animal park which is worth visiting. It's got 2 small inexpensivegolf courses if you like to play, great musical entertainment in their dinner theater play house and it's got 3 or four pools/club houses on site with all sorts of ammenities. It's about 15 minutes away from 4 or 5 large Indian Gambling casino's and wine tasting in Rancho California/Temecula is just up the freeway and you can also be in Oceanside or Carlsbad in less than 35 or 40 minutes. I have a time share there that we have never used, but we take advantage of the day use privilleges that come with being an owner. I live up the road in Fallbrook and I have owned rental property in Oceanside and I have to agree with the other posters that Carlsbad (Legoland site) is a far better choice for your week in SoCal...good luck


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2005)

sylcro said:
			
		

> My husband and I would like to visit California next fall.  I have found two resorts which are of interest; the reviews are good on both.  We would like to go the end of Sept. or first of Oct
> 
> Carlsbad Inn has a 1 Bdm avail for Sept 16/Worldmark at Oceanside has Sept 16 and also into Oct available.  I really would rather go the first of Oct.  Apparently both are conveniently located for trips to San Diego, shopping and restaurants
> 
> ...



Early October is a great time to visit California. Warm sunny days and cool evenings. The weather is beautiful right now at my home with highs in the 85-90 range.

I, like many of the others, would definitely pick Carlsbad over Oceanside.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 22, 2005)

Can be quite hot in Escondido in Sep and Oct.  Last week it was close to 90 degrees versus 75 at Carlsbad.  I live in Carlsbad so I am partial


----------



## johnfornal (Oct 22, 2005)

*Local Knowledge*

Hi,

Those Tuggers who responded know what they are talking about...I live in Carlsbad....Oceanside has come a long way but still suffers from the problems of the past...one of the highest crime rates in North County San Diego.

The WorldMark resort is much newer and close to the marine base so if you are visiting someone in uniform it may be a good choice...Renting a car will get you out of Oceanside to everywhere easily...if you learn the traffic patterns...

Picnic in Del Mar (20 mins) on the grassy knoll above the beach and you will not want to go home...

Let me know your agenda and I will guide you....The I-5 freeway has been suffering with gridlock at all times of the day....

There is the Coaster a train which runs from Oceanside or Carlsbad to downtown etc...about $10 RT per per person...once there you can walk to the trolley and make it to many other spots...close to Balboa Park,the location of the Zoo, which is quiet during the day as most animals are asleep...The Wild animal park has more outdoor action....but very little in the surrounding area.

Sea World is our favorite (40 mins) lots of things to see and is close to great places for dinner....LaJolla is 10 minutes away...downtown as well.

A trip to the Del Coronado can be fun (1 hr) if you are Marilyn Monroe fans but it is just a great hotel and wide beach...nice town to explore by bike since it is flat...

Mexico is probably too far to get to the real places you would want to find (2-3 hrs)...avoid Tijuana if you can...

Two great things for Free...

Park at the north end of Torrey Pine State Park at the beach (22 mins) and walk into the park...uphill for a good way...look around and you can find a place where no house can be seen in your a 180 degree ocean view...Spectacular solitude...a local secret...plan on two to three hours...small museum and some great picture scenary...bring water bottles and a snack

All the beaches are open to the public...so if you want a Carribean type spot send me an email and I will guide you to one along a secret pathway in LaJolla....so secret the locals would kill me....

Costco in Carlsbad for supplies and lunch....large piece of good pizza $2.00 and the only $1.50 lunch in California...a hot dog with kraut and a soda...no kidding.

There is another pizza deal in Carlsbad as well....two pieces of real thin NY style pizza and a coke...$5...near the Cold stone ice cream store one block from the Carlsbad Inn...

They did change all the matresses at the Inn about two years ago and gave the rooms a freshening...you will love the little village...three great dining spots and a little nite life not too wild...beach is a 5-6 on a scale of 10...Oceanside's is a little better at 6-7...wider.

We look for some Pacific features of interest at the shoreline


John


----------

